# PC Games Testjahrbuch 2011: Die besten Spiele des Jahres auf fast 200 Seiten



## PCGH-Redaktion (4. Oktober 2011)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu PC Games Testjahrbuch 2011: Die besten Spiele des Jahres auf fast 200 Seiten gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: PC Games Testjahrbuch 2011: Die besten Spiele des Jahres auf fast 200 Seiten


----------



## Conqi (4. Oktober 2011)

Ist das nicht etwas früh, jetzt kommen doch die echten Kracher des Jahres wie Skyrim, BF3, MW3, Anno 2070, Risen 2 und was weiß ich noch alles, wieso also jetzt schon?


----------



## lalaker (4. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin auch der Meinung so ein Magazin würde ca. am Anfang Dezember sinnvoll sein. Da hat man noch genug Zeit, um Games für Geschenke zu kaufen.


----------

